# High RPM before shift 2012



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Change the trans fluid to start. I suggest Amsoil.

1FL?? You mean 1LT?


----------



## Pretend7979 (Aug 1, 2018)

Vin comes back as 1fl - fleet model.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze does tend to shift at a high RPM. 1FL is the Fleet version of the 1LT, but it doesn't normally contain On-Star.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Change the fluid. 45k is about as long as you should go on a transmission fluid change. 

If you're running 87 in summer months, you may feel the surge of power when the engine stops pulling timing at higher RPM (the 1.4T SEVERELY detunes low end power to avoid knock on low octane). Try 89/93 and see if it improves power delivery.


----------

